# Queries regarding Undergraduate Degrees for International Students :)



## SZH (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello Dear People 

I am planning to obtain Higher Education from Germany  I am thinking of pursuing Undergraduate Degree of Bachelor of Business Administration(BBA).Since i have never been to Germany even once ,i have some questions about the Universities and some other off-topic questions related to Germany.

Education related Questions :

1)I belong to a non-eu country and thus follow a different education system.Where can i obtain info about my education system so that i can fulfill the requirements of entering a German University ? 

2)Can you please suggest some Uni. that provides Bachelor of Business Administration Degree ?It would be a big help if you can tell about the tuition fee of that University 

Off-Topic Question : 

I am a person of Indian origins and is currently residing in Saudi Arab .So i wanted to ask (like every int. student)are the people from India and Saudi Arab welcomed in the German Community ? I will be 18 when i will arrive there , and it will be very lonely if i will be alone 

It would be a biiiiiiig help for me if you will guide me through all these questions


----------



## ks00235 (Oct 27, 2013)

SZH said:


> Hello Dear People
> 
> I am planning to obtain Higher Education from Germany  I am thinking of pursuing Undergraduate Degree of Bachelor of Business Administration(BBA).Since i have never been to Germany even once ,i have some questions about the Universities and some other off-topic questions related to Germany.
> 
> ...


Hello, 

I planned to go to Germany few years back for my masters and I used the following link to look for Universities and my course, fill in the course details and it ll give u the results. Also do remember that if you are not fluent in German language it will be impossible to study the course in German lang. 

Hope i can be of help
cheers


----------

